# Those breeding the "06 cristobals" ?



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Those of you breeding the 06 rio - Cristobals that have had froglets from them , Have you seen more newly morphed froglets die after a few days or come out with SLS than other pumilio ? 

Mine have ( 2 different pairs ) finally started to get them to the froglet stage this last month or so and my first pair of Pumilio finally popped out a froglet but it's movements looked weak , no sls though , but it died after two days . And my yellow pair I've seen 2 froglets but they both seemed to have sls the first just disappeared and the second , the front legs looked the right size but it looked like he couldn't use them . He jumped good with the back legs though . And they were smaller than I expected considering their parents size .

I was just wondering if this is a common thing with these frogs . It seems they are difficult to breed as not many people here seem to show pictures of their froglets or post of success . Or is there something I'm just missing ? My Temps are good , humidity good , dusted flys always . Or just wait till they get it right ? 
My escudo's have spoiled me with a 90% live froglet rate so far . And it took less than half the time as thes others to get it "right " .


----------



## krafty (Sep 29, 2005)

I seem to have had a lot of luck breeding, but no luck raising the little guys. I have kept them in the parents tank and moved them into their own little enclosure with lots of springtails. THey last 1 week and die. But I don't have that specific chemical to drop on their back. I just had them deposit 4 tads so I am going to work on getting that stuff and hopefully that does the trick.

Rick
Cumming, GA


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use UVB light as opposed to dropping the gluconate.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tyler theoretically I think that would work but at least for me the only problem I am having is getting it to penetrate through glass tops. I dont think it does.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Rick , I'm guessing the calcium gluconate will only help in the long term , it probably wouldn't help if they are dying right after they come out of the water or shortly after . I'm guessing they are not getting enough of what they need while they are being egg fed up untill the time they come out of the water . Maybe they are not getting enough feeder eggs while growing ? The calcium is needed when they are eating foods that are not dusted , like springtails when they are too small to take fruitflys . 
I've been pulling my froglets as soon as I see them in the tank or as soon as I can snag them . If they last a week I haven't had any die .
I guess the lack of response here means that alot of other people are having the same problems with these .


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine produced about 12-15 healthy frogs. i think I lost 2. one was drown in the brom.


----------



## krafty (Sep 29, 2005)

Mark,

Thanks for the input. I am thinking I am going to have to be a bit more dilligent in looking in the tank also. I feed, I spray, but I rarely poke around. I know there are tads because they lay on the highest brom and I can see the eggs developing and then one day the tads are gone (its a horizontal tank so I see the developing eggs through the glass top). I'll continue to pull the froglets and hopefully I can get a few beyond a week or two.

Rick


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I've had a high (AKA 100%) mortality rate with froglets as well, some getting as old as 4-5 months before falling over dead. I can't figure these guys out. I've had about 10 morph successfully in the last year, but they either failed to thrive in the tank with their parents, or I pulled them and they met a similar fate (even with Ca++ gluconate).

Ryan


----------



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

*Sups*

Hey gang
Beofre I left for Korea, I had very good luck producing cristos, They were morphing out of film containers and Broms.. Plenty of suppliments for the parents seemed to be the trick,,, Used to be that I supplimented every other day, when the frogs started to lay I sup. every day.. This eliminated spindly in all my pums. Hope the info helps..
Cant wait to get back to the states..6 more mths and I can get the frog hobby re-started.. 
Mark Best of luck with your cristo's


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey , Dan hows it going over seas ? 
The one trio of frogs in question were ones I got from you last year :lol: . Still doing good .
I do suppliment every feeding , They are in a big tank and most of it gets knocked off before they get eaten .


----------

